
Microfluidic Automation - lainon
http://misl.cs.washington.edu/projects/puddle.html
======
vikramkr
Looks really interesting. It's interesting as well to see the convert science
protocols into code attempts out there, esp when comparing different
approaches such as allowances of branching and loops versus no branches or
loops allowed.

